
A Guided Tour of Clojure Destructuring Bind in Emacs Lisp (2011) - pmoriarty
https://github.com/VincentToups/emacs-utils/blob/master/defn-readme.md
======
lispm
That's from 2011.

Emacs Lisp has now support for lexical scope.

[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/elisp/Le...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/elisp/Lexical-
Binding.html)

------
swlkr
This is really cool. I'm interested in checking out Common Lisp coming from
Clojure, but I really like Clojure's syntax. A macro-heavy library that could
recreate the syntax would be awesome, although I'm sure I couldn't collaborate
with anyone at that point.

~~~
flavio81
Common Lisp is very nice, do take a look.

I think you could implement custom syntax for things like [] by using reader
macros.

------
agumonkey
Read everything JVToups wrote, it's quite fun and inspiring.

elisp monads

stack monad (forth like threaded code)

pattern matching

lots of good bits

